# Where to buy a Turkey in Dubai?



## pmcdubai (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi guys,

Please share your tips on where to buy delicious fresh Turkeys in Dubai and any requirements to reserve in advance etc

Thanks


----------



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

Plenty of turkeys frequent Dubai's nightspots.


----------



## pmcdubai (Sep 19, 2013)

asharma0001 said:


> Plenty of turkeys frequent Dubai's nightspots.


Slow weekend?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

I get mine for Thanksgiving from Waitrose in Marina Mall. Fresh turkey is harder to get and normally they'll have more around thanksgiving but they almost always have frozen turkey - had lots of them 2 days ago when I went.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Spinneys do a pre order.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi pmcdubai

I can recommend Spinney's too, I have had them from there for many years with no complaints 

Enjoy!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Don't buy any whatever you do form a company called PMC or any company with those initials 

They are apparently too cheapskate to buy advertising (yes, its a quite afternoon, before the storm)


----------



## James S. (Nov 27, 2014)

If you are looking for frozen turkey then you can find it it geant hypermarket, carrefour, spinneys or waitrose. You can too find it in lulu but I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

The two best places by far are Park n Shop on Al Wasl Road (needs to ordered), historically they were always the best BUT a new pretender to the throne is Prime Gourmet next to First Gulf Bank Station.

PRIME Gourmet Meats


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I used to order my Turkey from Spinneys every year but last year we got ours from a hotel. Was a great deal including all the trimmings!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Interested in the definition of 'fresh' -- or do you mean 'defrosted'.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

LesFroggitts said:


> Interested in the definition of 'fresh' -- or do you mean 'defrosted'.


Fresh, as in head still on, few feathers around the neck. That sort of stuff.


----------

